# Awesome day!! 02-06-2011



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Hit the gulf today with high hopes of gittin in some jigging. Me David and a newbie James took to the water. Hit the pass around 6:30 and the water looked like it was gona make for a great day reguardless if the fish were biting. We hit lots of wreks all the way out to the tenneco.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a good day. Did ya catch anything other than the reds and AJs?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Looks like a good day. Did ya catch anything other than the reds and AJs?


A few nice scamp. Lots of snapper. bonita...nothing to bring home


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That last video was a good size aamco right??? Looks like a good and calm day out there!!! Good job getting out!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE Bruce! I'm guessing the knee is better? A beauteous day on the water, and some very nice fish to top it off!

:thumbup:


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Jason said:


> That last video was a good size aamco right??? Looks like a good and calm day out there!!! Good job getting out!


Thanks Jason..I did not see any Almaco come to the boat. We would of kept him for dinner. I could of missed him but i dont think so. Easy for me to tell the difference but newbie may have thrown him back while i was hooked up


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Flounderpounder said:


> NICE Bruce! I'm guessing the knee is better? A beauteous day on the water, and some very nice fish to top it off!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks Tom.
It was a awesome day.. The action was pretty good and the reds 23 miles out was a treat.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like it was a great day to be out there!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

What kind of fish is it anyone...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Bruce


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Mike..How ya been man long time.. How many redfish has your wife caught now? I still remember that..Good times


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like a little trippletail


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

looks like a black drum. The way the mouth is shaped.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

dailysaw said:


> What kind of fish is it anyone...


It looks like a star drum, but I don't know the specific species :whistling:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

2nd guess: *Cubbyu* _Equetus umbrosus
_


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto Cubbyu


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

On second thought, cubbyu.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

MrFish said:


> On second thought, cubbyu.


That looks like it. Dang they get big..any good to eat/use as bait?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure. I just found the pic on the internet. Hell, I thought it was a black drum.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishbase has them listed as a "Minor commercial" fish.
http://www.fishbase.se/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=3586

Like most drum related fish, they probably eat OK.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ha iv got them same boots, got them from academy and they are nice, very warm... but you was right thats a small Amber jack we call them petter jacks Almacos are more compact and bluntly shaped


----------

